# Behringer Touch One



## steveo42 (Aug 18, 2018)

Just a heads up on this one. I just received mine and it has one very serious flaw. The unit does NOT follow your selected DAW tracks or vice - verse. So for example if you click on track 5 in your DAW, the touch one will NOT automatically jump to track 5. 

It fails the other way around as well. So if you hit the channel button on the on the Touch One and increment to track 6 via the little OLED display, your DAW will NOT highlight track 6.

Bottom line is you never know what track you are actually working on with this thing. Extremely confusing and IMHO an epic fail as it actually makes workflow MORE confusing rather than streamlining it.
DAWs I tested are Cubase 9.5 Pro, Reaper, Samplitude Pro X3 and Studio One Pro v4.01. 
I have no idea if this can be fixed with a firmware update or not but I can't believe Behringer released it like this.
There is a thread over in GS discussing:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/new-products-coming-soon/1221691-behringer-x-touch-one.html


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 18, 2018)

That’s too bad. I wanted one. Returning gear is no fun. 

Going to be a lot of disappointed folks out there as this one was much anticipated.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 18, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> That’s too bad. I wanted one. Returning gear is no fun.
> 
> Going to be a lot of disappointed folks out there as this one was much anticipated.



For sure...
I was one of them.


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 18, 2018)

I still may get one, as its primary purpose for me will be to enter in MIDI CC data (volume, expression, etc.) via the fader... but this news is disheartening. Waiting to hear what Behringer has to say about this...


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 18, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I still may get one, as its primary purpose for me will be to enter in MIDI CC data (volume, expression, etc.) via the fader... but this news is disheartening. Waiting to hear what Behringer has to say about this...



It should work fine for CC data and just so you know, the construction of the unit is A+++. The feel is like a high end controller like Nucleus or MCU Pro (which I own as well). Hard to believe coming from Behringer but it's true. They have certainly tightened up their mechanics and build quality. Now if only the firmware was at the same level.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 18, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> It should work fine for CC data and just so you know, the construction of the unit is A+++



That’s good news regarding the hardware portion. Can’t fix that! I hope Behringer steps up and figures out the DAW ‘chasing’ portion. I like those guys.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 19, 2018)

AFAIK this is a Mackie protocol issue, and the main reason I've been saying to anyone who will listen for years to avoid them. EUCON is the only standard that is worth buying a controller for IMO.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 19, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> Just a heads up on this one. I just received mine and it has one very serious flaw. The unit does NOT follow your selected DAW tracks or vice - verse. So for example if you click on track 5 in your DAW, the touch one will NOT automatically jump to track 5.
> 
> It fails the other way around as well. So if you hit the channel button on the on the Touch One and increment to track 6 via the little OLED display, your DAW will NOT highlight track 6.
> 
> ...



The Persons Faderport (ORIGINAL), is the best. I've used it for a while...The Alps fader is very accurate and sensitive.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 19, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I still may get one, as its primary purpose for me will be to enter in MIDI CC data (volume, expression, etc.) via the fader... but this news is disheartening. Waiting to hear what Behringer has to say about this...



What DAW are you hoping to do that with? I use a Faderport original, and in PT, there is no CC control. I did manage to get the Faderport to do CC commands by MIDI learn in Cubase, but that messed with other functions. Does the single fader in the Behringer allow for CC as well as DAW control? in other words, where you can choose the unit to be one or the other? Thanks...

EDIT: Just looked it up, and apparently you can use CC data easily. Just wish someone would make a deal fader unit.


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 19, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> What DAW are you hoping to do that with? I use a Faderport original, and in PT, there is no CC control. I did manage to get the Faderport to do CC commands by MIDI learn in Cubase, but that messed with other functions. Does the single fader in the Behringer allow for CC as well as DAW control? in other words, where you can choose the unit to be one or the other? Thanks...
> 
> EDIT: Just looked it up, and apparently you can use CC data easily. Just wish someone would make a deal fader unit.



Ironically, I use Presonus Studio One, so you'd think Presonus' FaderPort would be the obvious choice for me... but even their newer FaderPort does NOT write CC MIDI information natively. The X-Touch One does, as does its larger brother the X-Touch Compact. I'm still leaning towards the X-Touch One due to its size, and I don't need a full mixer (8 or more hardware faders) in front of me when I mix.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 19, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> AFAIK this is a Mackie protocol issue, and the main reason I've been saying to anyone who will listen for years to avoid them. EUCON is the only standard that is worth buying a controller for IMO.


And the Presonus Faderport.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 19, 2018)

Time for Mountain Utilities to save the X Touch.
They turned my BCF-2000 into an Mackie beast, plus I used this thing for 10 years.
It took the mighty Physis K4 to replace it.
Can’t imagine Ulli B. allowing this to continue.
MIDI Controllers are made his name famous.


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 19, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> The unit does NOT follow your selected DAW tracks or vice - verse. So for example if you click on track 5 in your DAW, the touch one will NOT automatically jump to track 5.
> 
> It fails the other way around as well. So if you hit the channel button on the on the Touch One and increment to track 6 via the little OLED display, your DAW will NOT highlight track 6.


Wow - that's a bummer. Mine arrived on Saturday but I haven't got around to opening it yet. If this is the case I won't even bother. I wonder if it's worth hanging on to see if they can fix it via firmware? Otherwise I'll be returning it to Sweetwater and paying shipping both ways :(


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 20, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Can’t imagine Ulli B. allowing this to continue.
> MIDI Controllers are made his name famous.



I'm there with you on that. It is a bit mind boggling.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for advice. I was thinking of buying one, but now will wait..


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 20, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> AFAIK this is a Mackie protocol issue, and the main reason I've been saying to anyone who will listen for years to avoid them. EUCON is the only standard that is worth buying a controller for IMO.



Huh??? Man, not sure what the deal is with this new single channel version, but the X-Touch is one of the best pieces of hardware I’ve bought in a long time, and it uses the MCU protocol. It’s been rock solid, and yeah, hard to believe the build quality is so good! It’s all to do with their acquisition of Midas... 

Whatever the case, I’ve always heard and experienced just the opposite: that Eucon is as flaky as a bowl of cereal, while the MCU stuff has always simply worked. Interesting!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 20, 2018)

If any Mackie protocol can autobank with a DAW its news to me, but definitely keen to hear specific experiences, as maybe they changed the spec or something. It was the deal breaker for me many years ago. The Avid Artist Mix uses EuCon and autobanks seamlessly for me.

Auto-banking is one of those features that sounds esoteric until you actually come to use it, as the OP found. The idea that you can manually bank an 8 channel box in a 700 channel DAW project is clearly a non-starter. For my dubbing projects, I hate going back to those big old D Command desks in expensive suites which can't autobank - the size of an SUV and yet still not big enough and so I spend all day on the buttons moving faders up and down. Gimme an 8 channel Artist Mix that follows my every move in a DAW any day.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 20, 2018)

So this is not working?


----------



## Krayh (Aug 20, 2018)

Not following the daw make's this unit absolutly useless imho... such a shame I wanted one :-(


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 20, 2018)

*About the Mackie HUI protocol

Q: *Why am I having to switch banks every 8 tracks while using the FaderPort Classic with my DAW?

*A: *In certain DAW software, it is required to use the Mackie HUI protocol to interface with the FaderPort Classic. The HUI protocol was designed by Mackie to operate with their specific controller hardware which has eight faders, so by design, HUI deals with tracks or channels in banks of eight. Because of this design, it is not possible to select tracks with the mouse that are outside the "bank" of eight that your current faderport-controlled track is in without switching banks. The following DAWs require HUI support with the FaderPort:


Ableton Live
Cubase (64-bit mode _only on Mac_)
Nuendo (64-bit mode _only on Mac_)
Pro Tools
In these DAWs, it is necessary to use the Faderport Classic Bank Select function to switch between banks when needing to select and control a track outside of the current bank of eight.

_Note: You'll notice that if you click on any one track in the current bank with the mouse, the Faderport Classic focus follows, but once you click outside that particular bank, the track will be selected in your DAW, but the Faderport Classic is not focused on that track.

When this occurs, press the Bank button, switch to the desired bank, then select the track with your mouse. Alternately, you can press the Bank button again to go back to Channel mode, then use the channel select buttons to switch to the target track.
_
*https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-...hile-using-the-FaderPort-Classic-with-my-DAW-*


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 20, 2018)

Gunther - you'll notice the careful wording. Yes, you can see the track you're on, but nothing about how to select that track.

(in general, I'm surprised that this still appears to be such an unknown thing. I've been banging on about it for many many years and quite bored myself in the process, let alone anyone else).


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 20, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> So this is not working?



No, that works fine. The problem is your DAW doesn't follow along and highlight the track so you can use the Touch One to work on it nor does the Touch One move to the track that you highlight in the DAW. This results in confusion because you may be working on Track 5 with your DAW and Track 3 with the Touch One.
A real PITA.
This fails even within the first bank of 8 channels.
So if you only have 5 channels, it still doesn't work right.

The being able to jump banks and have it follow is another problem.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 20, 2018)

One benefit is this never becomes as efficient as the EuCon protocol, therefore becoming very cheap.
Now you have a kick but MIDI CC controller with 3rd party developments.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 20, 2018)

Does the ‘shift - control’ trick not work with this?? That’s always worked for me to get a control surface fader to sync with whatever track in the DAW is selected. 

Or maybe that only works in Pro Tools??


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 20, 2018)

benmrx said:


> Does the ‘shift - control’ trick not work with this?? That’s always worked for me to get a control surface fader to sync with whatever track in the DAW is selected.
> 
> Or maybe that only works in Pro Tools??



This indeed works with the original Faderport within Pro Tools. Shift + Control on Mac, enables at least 8-10 faders to follow by just clicking the track. I can not however, get more than 10 tracks to highlight without Pro Tools switching banks.


----------



## vicontrolu (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow..big fail without this feature!


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 20, 2018)

vicontrolu said:


> Wow..big fail without this feature!



Sure is.
Like a car that doesn't go in reverse.

And it is such a shame because like others have said, this puppy just eeks of quality build. It is heavy, solid feeling, the rubber pushbuttons don't have that slimy, cheap feel to them and so forth.. The unit feels like it cost 2x, maybe 3x as much as it does. I was completely surprised when I opened the box. Unfortunately in it's current state, it's like a Ferrari that has a governor on the motor limiting it to 55 MPH.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've reported the bug to Behringer. I ask that others who have this unit and plan on keeping it please file a bug report so that we can get this fixed in a timely fashion.


----------



## Krayh (Aug 22, 2018)

It's not a bug, its the implementation of the mackie control...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 23, 2018)

Indeed - its a bit like says your washing machine has a bug because it won't make toast.

Lesson learned by many I hope - avoid the Mackie protocol.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 31, 2018)

I got my XTouch One and it is really built well. I am using it with Logic. Here's what I learned: 1. You have to put the unit in Logic Mode by holding down the Stop button and Pan Encoder Knob on the XTouch One and then once in that mode turn the encoder to "Logic". 2. The track selecting is a bit of bummer currently and hoping they can fix that with an update BUT...
what you can do in Logic is go into the Controller Preferences of Logic and select "Touching Fader Selects Track". Not perfect and all but it least it makes it a tad easier as having that pref set in Logic now once you select your track with the Channel buttons labeled (CH) (while looking at the display on the XTouch to select your track) you can lightly tap or touch the XTouch fader and immedialty your track is selected in Logic. If you have a large template the bank button on the X Touch One will move you up or down 8 at a clip.

Do hope this helps folks and keeping fingers crossed they update this someway so you can select from your DAW and it chases it becuase for $150 the unit is pretty solid otherwise. My only other issues is JOG Wheel is a little tight and in the disply the labeling for Hours Minutes Seconds and Frames does not line up with the numbers correctly. Not sure how they missed that before releasing it?


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like Behringer is working on a fix for this. Kudos to them for realizing this limitation of an otherwise killer control surface, IMHO anyway  

"Hey guys,

Just to let you know we are working on firmware so that now the X-Touch One follows the track select when you click/select a channel in your DAW. It's under testing at the moment but so far it's looking good so shouldn't be too long before release. I will be doing a video for our Facebook and Youtube soon and will link it up in here showing the added functionality. 

Patrick Karvs

Broadcaster
Behringer,
Music Tribe."


https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13500783&postcount=140


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 4, 2018)

That sounds like good news, curious as to how they're doing it since it's not in the protocol...


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 4, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> That sounds like good news, curious as to how they're doing it since it's not in the protocol...


Hi Guy,
Forgive my ignorance with Firmware Updates, would you mind elaborating on what you mean by "it's not in the protocol"? 
Dave


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 10, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> Looks like Behringer is working on a fix for this. Kudos to them for realizing this limitation of an otherwise killer control surface, IMHO anyway
> 
> "Hey guys,
> 
> ...



You posting this has made me want one again!

"Let me tell you something my friend. Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive a man insane!"


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 10, 2018)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Guy,
> Forgive my ignorance with Firmware Updates, would you mind elaborating on what you mean by "it's not in the protocol"?
> Dave



Forgive, I mean the Mackie protocol. AFAIK, it doesn't have any provision for auto-banking. If they can figure out a way of doing it, obviously its good news, I just don't know of anyone having done it before.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m confident Uli will figure it out. They have to get creative as they’ve had legal run ins with Mackie in the past.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 10, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> Forgive, I mean the Mackie protocol. AFAIK, it doesn't have any provision for auto-banking. If they can figure out a way of doing it, obviously its good news, I just don't know of anyone having done it before.


Hi Guy,
Thanks for the response. It looks like with the upcoming update that it depends on the DAW you are using in regards to what you were talking about in regards to banks. I am using Logic so that DAW there is not going to be an issue becuase there is something built in to Logic (See below) that works around the protocol. I read somewhere that the update maybe relased within the next week or so. I also read this on the forum this which addresses what you were mentioning as well.... _"different DAWs implement the MC protocol in their own way, for better or worse. Logic has a 'Control Surface Follows Track Selection' option functionality in their Control Surface options . So the DAW sends a bank change Mc Control message to the MC device when you click a track on another bank". "Cubase have not implemented such an option and without it it's impossible for any single fader MC device to avoid manual banking when clicking outside the selected bank". _

Here's a bit of more information on it below. Take Care Guy!

"_Just for clarity guys, we have the track select working nice. But we are constrained to how each DAW implements the Mackie Control Protocol which as we all know is an 8 channel per bank protocol. So in some DAWs like Cubase and Live once you navigate outside the selected bank with either mouse click or X-Touch One navigation you must press the bank button up or down and then the fader jumps into position on that selected track. In Logic this isn't needed and you can freely jump to any given track by mouse click or controller navigation button without needing to ever press the bank button. _

_But as I will show in the forthcoming video the workflow is still very quick and you don't get lost at all and land right on the selected track. For instance in Cubase or Live if you mouse click from say selected bank 1-8 upto channel 16, the fader will stick at zero until you press the bank up button one time, the fader will then jump up and the X Touch display will show that you are on channel 16. If you had mouse clicked to channel 14 instead of 16 for example then after the one time pressing of the bank up button the X Touch displays channel 14. I.e once banked into position you do not need to further navigate to land on the mouse selected track, just align the bank is all that is needed with either one press or two dependent on how many banks up or down you have selected the channel in._

_This means the process is extremely quick and easy to navigate and you instantly know where you are._

_Just wanted to clarify this, any other Single Fader device using MC protocol has the same function. _

_The video will make things more clear. Stay tuned."_


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 10, 2018)

So in Cubase, I have to manually bank around 3000+ tracks in my template? Ah well. Such a shame.


----------



## Krayh (Sep 10, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> So in Cubase, I have to manually bank around 3000+ tracks in my template? Ah well. Such a shame.


Indeed, this thing is utter useless...


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a video of the progress....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PCDyQp491pa-gJlPA0qDKUJHPUukK8eK/view (https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PCD...HPUukK8eK/view)


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 28, 2018)

The new Behringer firmware is up.
http://www.musictribe.com/Categories/Behringer/Computer-Audio/Desktop-Controllers/X-TOUCH-ONE/p/P0CAP/downloads


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 28, 2018)

Wonderful: the new firmware (1.07) has fixed the track/DAW issues that plagued the unit upon initial release for me in Studio One. Navigation now works great. Apparently the issue was not fixed for those using Reaper.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 28, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> So in Cubase, I have to manually bank around 3000+ tracks in my template? Ah well. Such a shame.


Hi the update is out and working great in Logic. I noticed your comment about having to "bank around" because you were on Cubase. I did see someone over on GearSlutz say after the update that it is working great in Cubase. As mentioned I'm on Logic so can't confirm with my own hands and eyes but I did see this in Behringer's 1.07 Firmware update just now and Cubase is listed as supported. So it may work for you if you are looking for a controller like this for your workflow. After the update this AM it's been a really good experience in Logic. Here's the update info: 
1. Info
-------
Channel selection:
This update brings new functionality to most of the Preset-supported DAWs:
Mouse-click on the DAW screen (for selecting a channel), will now update the X-TOUCH ONE hardware too.

Supported DAWs:
Ableton Live
Steinberg Cubase
Apple Logic
Presonus Studio One
Avid ProTools

NOT supported DAWs:
Cockos Reaper
Tracktion / Waveform


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Wonderful: the new firmware (1.07) has fixed the track/DAW issues that plagued the unit upon initial release for me in Studio One. Navigation now works great. Apparently the issue was not fixed for those using Reaper.



Reaper somewhat works if you use the Mackie Control STD setting on the Behringer. It does not work using the Reaper setting though.


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 28, 2018)

nice, guess X Touch one + extender will be my next buy


----------



## JEPA (Sep 28, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> nice, guess X Touch one + extender will be my next buy


+1


----------



## tav.one (Sep 29, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> X Touch one + extender


Isn't that what *X Touch *is, and $50 cheaper?


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 30, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Isn't that what *X Touch *is, and $50 cheaper?


Yeah, but i can have x touch along my keyboard, since it is smaller, and extender over the keyboard, which i use less frecuently. More ergonomic  i dont automate more than 1 channel at a time.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 9, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if you can assign the fader to midi CC's such as Modwheel, Expression as well as use it normally?


----------



## greggybud (Oct 9, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> That sounds like good news, curious as to how they're doing it since it's not in the protocol...



Thats correct it's not in the protocol, and next to the way-outdated 6 or 7 MCU protocol character limit (6 if you want to leave spaces and make things look neat) it's my biggest gripe.

In a nutshell, if channels 1 through 8 are in focus with any MCU device and you then with a mouse select channel 9 on your DAW, the MCU device is not going to automatically switch to channels 9 thorough 16. The MCU device will focus channel 9, but the user will have to press the bank shift button to see channel 9 that is in focus.

Logic (not sure which versions) is an exception. I believe it's a Logic modification that is applicable after MCU. I think there is another DAW that autobanks, but can't remember which one. It's definitely not Cubase.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm thinking, perhaps the X Touch One and an X Touch Compact side by side (for Cubase use)... This way I would have 1 Motorised Fader for Track Automation and then have all Midi CCs taken care of with the Compact. Probably the best way of getting round the problem of a bank of faders not following banks in Cubase.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 24, 2018)

Anybody has the x touch one ? Can it control cc1 and cc11 ? I read that it can but i don't understand how, if i can split from "DAW mode" to "Midi CC mode", or i have to, if it possible, do it with midi learn over the parameter in a kontakt library that control the dynamic. Can anybody that have the x touch one give us the answer ?


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 24, 2018)

Great piece of gear. Works very well with Logic (although it doesn't seem to set automation modes - read, latch, etc.). Fantastic value.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 24, 2018)

jonnybutter said:


> Great piece of gear. Works very well with Logic (although it doesn't seem to set automation modes - read, latch, etc.). Fantastic value.


Have you tried to record midi cc successfully ? there's any way to set the automation mode from the x touch ? Thanks


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 24, 2018)

M.M. Music said:


> Have you tried to record midi cc successfully ? there's any way to set the automation mode from the x touch ? Thanks



MIDI cc, yes. But as I said i can't seem to choose automation mode from x touch. But I just plugged it in an hour ago, so haven't had a lot of time to play with it.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 24, 2018)

jonnybutter said:


> MIDI cc, yes. But as I said i can't seem to choose automation mode from x touch. But I just plugged it in an hour ago, so haven't had a lot of time to play with it.


Ok, can you explain how you use to write the midi cc data to us ? in this way i think you can help many people here that don't know which device buy for write the automation of midi cc (like me)  For the automation mode maybe if many people report this bug behringer can do another update for fix it


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 24, 2018)

M.M. Music said:


> Ok, can you explain how you use to write the midi cc data to us ? in this way i think you can help many people here that don't know which device buy for write the automation of midi cc (like me)  For the automation mode maybe if many people report this bug behringer can do another update for fix it



Hi MM Music,

I am successfully writing automation data, but it's *host *automation in Logic. Not the same thing as MIDI cc's. Sorry.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 28, 2018)

I send a mail to Behringer and they said: the x touch one has a general MIDI mode with allow you to this (control midi cc). You should also be able to use MIDI learn within your DAW to configure the fader to control with parameter you want.

I ask for more informations and a video to show those capabilities, maybe tomorrow i'll receive another mail.

Ps: are the dimensions 31,4 x 27,8 x 9,6 correct ?


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 28, 2018)

M.M. Music said:


> the x touch one has a general MIDI mode with allow you to this (control midi cc). You should also be able to use MIDI learn within your DAW to configure the fader to control with parameter you want.



Yes, this is exactly how it works. 

I use it with Studio One. You use the X-Touch One in its native Mixing mode to control the DAW as you mix, set track levels, pan, start, stop, record, etc. Then, whenever you wish, you can place it into "CC Mode" to control a single CC with the fader. You can redefine which parameter/CC you control with the fader, but you can only control one CC at a time (since there is only one fader). The jog wheel, for example, isn't able to control a second CC. Once the X-Touch One is in CC Mode, you cannot use it at that time to control your DAW's mixer functions -- it's one mode or the other. 

The fader is very smooth and accurate, and provides great CC control. Just make sure you're not wanting to be able to control 2+ CCs _at the same time_ with this unit, as it won't do that.

The dimensions are (H x W x D): 65 x 196 x 233 mm, or 2.6" x 7.7" x 9.2"


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 28, 2018)

jonnybutter said:


> But as I said i can't seem to choose automation mode from x touch



If I understand you correctly, try pressing STOP and pressing down on the (Pan) encoder at the same time while the unit is on. This will allow you to rotate the encoder to find and select "CC" mode. Once "CC" shows up to the right of the encoder (in orange), press the encoder again to select, and two more times to set the brightness level on the scribble strip screen. Now you are in Midi CC mode and can control any CC # you wish with the unit's fader. Repeat the process to go back to mixing mode.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 28, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Yes, this is exactly how it works.
> 
> I use it with Studio One. You use the X-Touch One in its native Mixing mode to control the DAW as you mix, set track levels, pan, start, stop, record, etc. Then, whenever you wish, you can place it into "CC Mode" to control a single CC with the fader. You can redefine which parameter/CC you control with the fader, but you can only control one CC at a time (since there is only one fader). The jog wheel, for example, isn't able to control a second CC. Once the X-Touch One is in CC Mode, you cannot use it at that time to control your DAW's mixer functions -- it's one mode or the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mucusman! You are more exhaustive than Behringer! I would ask you two more questions, how can you move from "standard mode" to "CC mode" ? Is it easy switch from one mode to another ? How can you choose the CC parameter that you want to control ? it appears on the screen ? I will edit one CC at time for more accuracy, for more CC together i already have the nanokontrol. Thanks for your help


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 28, 2018)

M.M. Music said:


> Thanks Mucusman! You are more exhaustive than Behringer! I would ask you two more questions, how can you move from "standard mode" to "CC mode" ? Is it easy switch from one mode to another ? How can you choose the CC parameter that you want to control ? it appears on the screen ? I will edit one CC at time for more accuracy, for more CC together i already have the nanokontrol. Thanks for your help



See my reply above (post #61 above) for instructions on how to move from standard to CC mode. It's very simple... once you now how to do it. In short, you press STOP+encoder to switch modes, and then you rotate the encoder until "CC" shows up, and select it.

I guess how you go about selecting the CC you want to edit is somewhat DAW dependent. In Studio One, I just select/move/click on the parameter in a VST that I want to control, and that "selects" that CC (I have to link that CC to the X-Touch one, but that's just one more click in Studio One). I cannot speak to how to do so in other DAWs. I imagine that information is in each DAW's manual, or you can find short videos on YouTube explaining how.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 28, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> See my reply above (post #61 above) for instructions on how to move from standard to CC mode. It's very simple... once you now how to do it. In short, you press STOP+encoder to switch modes, and then you rotate the encoder until "CC" shows up, and select it.
> 
> I guess how you go about selecting the CC you want to edit is somewhat DAW dependent. In Studio One, I just select/move/click on the parameter in a VST that I want to control, and that "selects" that CC (I have to link that CC to the X-Touch one, but that's just one more click in Studio One). I cannot speak to how to do so in other DAWs. I imagine that information is in each DAW's manual, or you can find short videos on YouTube explaining how.


Thank you  For Kontakt is ok, now i only have to found a solution for the player of East West that doesn't show the parameter for Dynamic on the screen


----------



## danbo (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a X-Touch and extender and they work wonderfully (including the track following from either direction), glad to hear the One is working out. One question, somebody mentioned "OLED scribble strips" but AFAIK those are not OLED but a rather inexpensive LCD. On the X-Touch and extender the problem being they have a narrow viewing angle, I have them on my desk flat and are very hard to read because of this.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 28, 2018)

danbo said:


> I have a X-Touch and extender and they work wonderfully (including the track following from either direction), glad to hear the One is working out. One question, somebody mentioned "OLED scribble strips" but AFAIK those are not OLED but a rather inexpensive LCD. On the X-Touch and extender the problem being they have a narrow viewing angle, I have them on my desk flat and are very hard to read because of this.


I believe that you can adjust the brightness and the contrast of the screen


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 28, 2018)

danbo said:


> AFAIK those are not OLED but a rather inexpensive LCD. On the X-Touch and extender the problem being they have a narrow viewing angle, I have them on my desk flat and are very hard to read because of this.



I think you're correct, and yes, the viewing angle makes a difference. 

Sitting about 3 feet (1 meter) away, I need to be at least at a 60 degree angle above the unit to see the scribble strip legibly as the unit sits atop my desk. The closer it is (maybe 1 1/2 feet / 1/2 meter), the lower the angle (40 degrees or so). 

So yes, the closer the unit to you, or the higher you are above it, the easier it is to see.


----------



## danbo (Oct 28, 2018)

M.M. Music said:


> I believe that you can adjust the brightness and the contrast of the screen



https://kb.musictribe.com/musickb/view/article/all/en_US/XTOUCH-How-Do-I-Change-The-Operating-Mode-Of-My-XTOUCH (Yeah), unfortunately doesn't help much, only solution is more expensive panels. 



Mucusman said:


> I think you're correct, and yes, the viewing angle makes a difference.
> 
> Sitting about 3 feet (1 meter) away, I need to be at least at a 60 degree angle above the unit to see the scribble strip legibly as the unit sits atop my desk. The closer it is (maybe 1 1/2 feet / 1/2 meter), the lower the angle (40 degrees or so).
> 
> So yes, the closer the unit to you, or the higher you are above it, the easier it is to see.



Right. If we could change the colors of the scribbles that would work, because then I could find them by color code, but AFAIK that's not part of Mackie control and is only available when using a Behringer mixer which has a custom API.


----------



## M.M. Music (Oct 28, 2018)

I can't find a solution to the east west player that doesn't show a parameter on the screen for midi learn, have you tried to change the CC number that you want to edit directly from the x touch one ?


----------

